# Big Rock Farm 2017 waiting thread



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We should have kids arriving the 1st half of Jan. Rosie, Fancy and Isis are up first.
Eclipse, Bonnie and Starla will kid in Spring.
This is our 1st winter kidding and hope all goes well. I got a barn cam and already regret not splurging for the one that you can move to see different areas from your phone. I set up the cam that points in their sleeping corner, where they ALWAYS sleep. after 2 days of running the cam..they decided they like the opposite corner better....SO I may go out and move it...not sure if it's worth the hassle because I'm sure once I do they will move on back to the original sleeping area. I also wish I got the one with audio... I may end up adding a 2nd cam.
Anyways I thought I'd start a thread to keep track of everything. The girls are all looking wide, I will try to get some pictures on here soon. I'm so excited to see what this kidding season will bring. Last year we were blessed with 7 does 2 bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It's been so cold here! I hope it warms up when kids arrive.. I'm not to excited about winter kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.

It can be very stressful for winter kiddings, that is for sure.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie (black and white in back) is due on the 14th










So is Fancy










And this is my sweet little pebbles, just had to share one of her. She is one of the kids we retained 2016.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

lol just realized in the 1st pic, pebbles looks like a floating head


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are so adorable in their winter fluff! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hate winter kiddings but have to do it for 4-H


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

OMG Pebbles is just the cutest little thing!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe they are adorable!!! Hope all goes perfectly!! We don't do winter kidding but I understand why people do this for 4h. We LOVE our barn cam! Have the one we can move with our phones. It's been so helpful when we have a animal not 100% feeling well. It's saved me probably hundreds of trips to the barn! It wasn't expensive think we paid 50.00. I would have paid triple that! It's been so helpful!!

Your goats are precious! Best to your farm!

Tami


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Awe they are adorable!!! Hope all goes perfectly!! We don't do winter kidding but I understand why people do this for 4h. We LOVE our barn cam! Have the one we can move with our phones. It's been so helpful when we have a animal not 100% feeling well. It's saved me probably hundreds of trips to the barn! It wasn't expensive think we paid 50.00. I would have paid triple that! It's been so helpful!!
> 
> Your goats are precious! Best to your farm!
> 
> Tami


Thanks! I think I will be adding one of those soon. Does your cam have audio? 
would you mind sharing what brand/model it is?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes it has audio. We bought our cameras through a groupon deal. But our cameras are similar to this one: http://m.foscammall.com/foscam-fi98...g&m=Abstract&gclid=CPaMwvKVq9ECFYRrfgodPaoCmg

Tami


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yes it has audio. We bought our cameras through a groupon deal. But our cameras are similar to this one: http://m.foscammall.com/foscam-fi98...g&m=Abstract&gclid=CPaMwvKVq9ECFYRrfgodPaoCmg
> 
> Tami


Thanks! Those look nice


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome! It's paid for itself many times over!!!! Highly recommend!

Tami


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

What can be the symptoms of selenium deficiency in adult goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Tail turning down at the end and rough coat even after copper bolus are the only ones I know. 

Happy kidding!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you. a few of them had me worried for a minute something about their legs and they way they were walking but they are back to their normal selves now. :smile: 
Just curious how much does your vet charge for a bo-se shot? Do they give it to you without bringing each goat in? It seems so much easier giving a shot once or twice a year rather than gel each month. But it's not ideal for me to take all 11 of my goats in.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We are at 3 days till 145! It's 2 degrees this morning. At least 30+ mile winds have died down. They left behind 4ft snow drifts, one of which is in the goat pen, around the gate. I dug everything out as best as I could. We are suppose to get to 40 degrees by Monday with more snow. I'll take it. I don't think snow will affect kidding like freezing windy temps would. I'll try to get some pictures of everyone today


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie has been inside all morning alone. I can still feel her ligs.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anything yet?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nothing yet. I think she's getting everything in place. A lot of stretching. She has also been sitting like a dog. Her udder is getting bigger but not tight yet. I'm hoping sometime during the three day weekend!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

That would be nice. Happy Kidding!:-D


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe Billie she is adorable! Looks like she's ready to have those babes out!!she looks like triplets laying down don't you think??


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Awe Billie she is adorable! Looks like she's ready to have those babes out!!she looks like triplets laying down don't you think??


Thank you! 
I think she is ready lol she grunts with every move. I can't wait to see how many are in there. She looks pretty wide :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

If she has triplets, I don't know what my doe will have, she is huge and still a week or two away!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

It could be two. But depends on baby size. One of our does had triplets in 2015. She held them under her belly. Didn't look huge. She was big but not overly so. Can't wait to hear what she births!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> It could be two. But depends on baby size. One of our does had triplets in 2015. She held them under her belly. Didn't look huge. She was big but not overly so. Can't wait to hear what she births!!!!


She is about the same size as last year when she had twins, I'd be surprised if she had 3 hiding in there lol

I have a doe that can carry triplets and you can barley tell she is even pregnant. It amazes me.

I also have a doe that looks like a tank carrying a single :shocked:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> If she has triplets, I don't know what my doe will have, she is huge and still a week or two away!


Good luck on your kidding! You can never tell how many there are, but it sure is fun guessing.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep it's fun guessing what they will have!

Billie you've got a sneaky girl! Your triplet girl. Yes our doe was that way. Carried them low. She went to another farm. But she was a great momma!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Good Luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yep it's fun guessing what they will have!
> 
> Billie you've got a sneaky girl! Your triplet girl. Yes our doe was that way. Carried them low. She went to another farm. But she was a great momma!!


Our sneaky girl is a quint herself, 1 of 5 doelings! She was one of our first goats so she will be staying with us. We love her so much. and she is a great momma too!

here she is with her sisters in a feed pan. She is the buckskin on the lower part of the picture. (photo from Calico Creek Farm)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Quints!? They are precious!!! That's amazing! Isn't that pretty odd for them to have quints?

So because she comes from quints does that mean she will often have more than two? I've wondered about that. Both my does I'm breeding right now are from triplets I believe. So wonder if they will throw more than two? They are both first timer moms this yr. hoping it all goes well.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Oh my goodness! Quints!? They are precious!!! That's amazing! Isn't that pretty odd for them to have quints?
> 
> So because she comes from quints does that mean she will often have more than two? I've wondered about that. Both my does I'm breeding right now are from triplets I believe. So wonder if they will throw more than two? They are both first timer moms this yr. hoping it all goes well.


It doesn't happen a lot, but it does happen. 
I'm not sure if the genetics plays into how many kids. From what I've read and experienced myself, I think nutrition (more grain) before and during breeding increases #of kids. Good luck with your does! Most of our 1st timers have twins.

our quint doe has had
twins
twins
triplets
triplets
single


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow she's had everything!!!! She's sneaky!!!

They are being fed some grain at the breeders. They don't get it here. Hoping that doesn't cause them to have more than two!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Wow she's had everything!!!! She's sneaky!!!
> 
> They are being fed some grain at the breeders. They don't get it here. Hoping that doesn't cause them to have more than two!


I think two is the perfect number for a first timer. They are smaller in size than a single and the new moms can easily handle caring for 2.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I agree. I'm just hoping them eating some grain with the hay he is feeding won't cause more than two!

I think that's the first time I've heard that connection.....hope it wks out ok!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

billiejw89 said:


> Good luck on your kidding! You can never tell how many there are, but it sure is fun guessing.


Thanks, you never can tell! I am pretty bad when it comes to guessing how many they have. They love to tease us!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Today is day 145! I still can't decide who I think will go first. Today I'm thinking Isis, Fancy then Rosie. That's based on lig mushiness. Isis doesn't have much of an udder but she surprised me last year when she bagged up and lost her ligs an hour after I was beginning to think she didn't take the first time.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie, Isis and Fancy today. They don't look ready to get down to business yet


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

What pretty does  Happy kidding! :baby:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

No babies yet. Rosie is flagging her tail a lot and when she breathes her cheeks puff out (I remember she did this last year when she was getting closer)... but ligs are still there. Still waiting.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Last check Rosie had a thin white string going down to the ground. Getting closer


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful girls


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We are still waiting.... I hope they go today because we will be at almost 40 degrees rather than the low teens with single digit wind chills. We will have rain/snow but that's ok. So come on ladies!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Fancy has a bit of amber/orange colored discharge. Not much but some. Her ligs are pretty soft. Isis is standing all by herself rubbing her butt against everything. And Rosie is obviously uncomfortable.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Fancy









Rosie and her Kidding coach


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hopefully soon! Love the second pic, our chickens do the same thing!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

nothing yet... :hammer::wallbang:
These girls are driving me crazy lol day 147


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy kidding!! Cute does!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks!

Still no babies here, everyone feels softer today. We will see....


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anything today?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nothing here. These girls are waiting until I go absolutely crazy


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Still nothing, looks like they are getting closer. Isis has been doing "baby talk" since yesterday. They all look like they've dropped. I noticed some pawing. I'm to the point I feel like we will never have kids.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I feel like usually right about when you reach that point is when they drop them


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I think we witnessed Rosie have a few good contractions


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hopefully soon!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Any news?


not yet I think she's close though


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We are still waiting....
I think I got the stomach bug that's been going around here... What terrible timing


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Omg! I know how you feel! Just getting over it on day 3!! I was like I swear if you kid while im sicker than a dog I wish be so angry!!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm kinda hoping they wait a little longer now lol I don't want to be outside at all!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugh  That stinks. Feel better soon!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hope you get better soon! I just got over that, my doe held onto them for me:wink:. I hope yours does too!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It looks like they may hold off for today. I'm thinking I may be off by a few days on breeding date.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank goodness no one kidded last night. I was sick! I planned on checking everyone at least a few times during the night but I passed out and slept like a rock till morning. I'm feeling 80% better today and the girls are out munching on hay. 
I really think I don't have the correct days. The girls were at my brother-in-laws house while they were bred and the numbers I have are what he told me. I'm starting to think he didn't remember what days he saw them breed and just guessed a date that was close. They look ready but It's hard for me to believe all 3 of them would go to 151. Right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad you're feeling better  

I once had a doe very sick (red cell overdose ) at the same time I had a migraine. It was just awful.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! 
Wow that sounds awful! It's so hard to take care of them when you feel like your going to die. 
I am so happy no one kidded yesterday.

But today I'm back to pulling my hair out lol. They are stinkers!!!! I must have done something very bad for them to want revenge like this. Maybe it was those noromectin injections they had in the summer lol I know they hated that!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

We are almost in the same boat. Its starting to look like Merlot is going to go to day 151 at the least.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I hope we get some relief soon!! 
I wonder if there is some way to get things moving. My life is basically on hold till these girls kid and I've lost so many hours of sleep!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can give dried red raspberry leaves.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I will try to get some tomorrow


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So I looked at the calendar from last year looks like I wrote down breedings 5 days after the 1st breeding... so they could be on 147 today. 
Fancy and Rosie both have goo udders getting bigger and I can hardly find fancys ligs so hopefully soon. 
We did a 4h kid giveaway this year and the kids are patiently waiting to pick out their new goats.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie is streaming goo!!!!!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay!!!! Finally


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Twin bucks! Both look like Rosie. One has brown eyes one has blue eyes. Scary birth! First we saw 2 rear legs, then another bag with 2 front legs and a head. Rosie was in pain! That baby finally came out and then we pulled the breech one. Both are doing great!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations!! So cute!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats!!!! That is so exciting, I'm glad you were there to help her. :wink: 
:fireworks:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Fancy is in labor!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! It sounds like all the kids got together and decided to come out at the same time! Lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Twin does!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So I think with fancy we have a case of 2 sires. 
Fancy has brown eyes.
1 girl has brown eyes and wattles. So her sire must be our buck Dylan that has wattles and brown eyes. The other girl has blue eyes!! And she has some roan colored like our blue eyed buck Hans always throws.
So if it's true one parent has to have wattles to throw them, and at least one has to have blue eyes to throw them. We have 2 sires. That's what happens when there's an escape lol we will be DNA testing


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Awww!!! The cuteness is just unbearable!  How is Isis?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Still nothing for Isis. Her udder is growing. I swear I felt kids in there when I checked about a month ago. She is puffy back there. Last year she went from no signs to pushing within minutes. So I'm keeping an eye on her.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Fancy's little doe. I love her so much!!! Finally a red buckskin! Her little wattles are too cute!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Awww! She is such a cutie, and so fluffy. I just want to squeeze her. lol


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Omg!! They are adorable!!! Hopefully my Merlot decides to drop hers soon! I cant wait any longer!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm just not sure about Isis. I could see a lot of activity on her right side yesterday. So There has to be babies in there...just not sure when they're coming:?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

pictures! 
The last one cracks me up because that's usually the look on my face when my sister tries to include me in a selfie lol


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So stinkin cute! And I just love the last pic lol


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Soooooooo adorable! Oh, you have gorgeous kids....I think I'm drooling 
I hope my does drop theirs soon too! I have bad baby fever


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Soooooooo adorable! Oh, you have gorgeous kids....I think I'm drooling
> I hope my does drop theirs soon too! I have bad baby fever


Thank you.

I hope you will be relieved of the waiting soon! I know how hard it is. Totaly worth it for these cuties though :smile:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes it is!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Isis is in labor!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohoo!!!!!:baby: :baby: See, I knew it. They are all going to kid on the day of the full moon, lunar eclipse, and comet :wink:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Twin boys! Solid black with brown eyes and solid gold/red with brown eyes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!:baby: :baby: See, I knew it. They are all going to kid on the day of the full moon, lunar eclipse, and comet :wink:


This is the second time Isis has kidded on an Eclipse, that's why one of her does is names Eclipse. That is to interesting!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Introducing..

LittleAnnsBR Man In Black *Johnny*









LittleAnnsBR Red Headed Stranger *willie*


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Soooooooooooo cute!! Congratulations! :fireworks:
Yes, that is interesting about the eclipse. onder:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you! Next up will be my new doe Nora, she's due March 8th. I'm going to pick her up on the 19th. Her breeder said she looks like it might be triplets.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oooo, triplets? Thats exciting, I hope she doesn't drive you _too_ crazy when her time rolls around :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww, so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

pictures today


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bonnie is due 4/29 
She is already wide!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

They are looking great!! Maybe Bonnie will have twins or triplets :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable!!!

Wow Bonnie may have a whole herd in there by the time April comes!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Caught Willie napping in the sunshine..


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

That is adorable!!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He looks so happy


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So adorable! My doe, due in April as well, is about that big. I'm anxious to see what she has, she had twins last year.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> So adorable! My doe, due in April as well, is about that big. I'm anxious to see what she has, she had twins last year.


Bonnie had twins last year also. So excited to see what's in there! Good luck on your kidding!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thought I'd share some pictures while we wait for the next kidding! 

1st is Luna she's going to a 4H home. She's a big sweetie!! It was a hard decision to let her go. But I can't wait to see her shown at fair this fall! 

Next is Fancy smiling while loving on her Aunt Isis. 

Then there's the gang saying.... Did you know our hay feeder is empty?!

And last is Marigold and Clover. These are two of our kids from last year, we are watching them while their owners are on a short vacation. Clover was intrigued by my big black camera lol she did this every time I tried to take her picture.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Your goats are so pretty! 

Hahaha, they ask so nicely for hay!! Mine mob me :lol:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I guess the hay feeder is the prime hangout spot...
I wish they would pick somewhere else!! They dirty the hay and it goes to waste!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lol!! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. 

But I bet chicken poo isn't so cute in the feeder.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.
> 
> But I bet chicken poo isn't so cute in the feeder.


no it's not lol or goat poop either! I normal have a goat or 2 that wants to lay in there. But the chickens usually stay away in their area. I walked out to feed and saw everyone piled up so I had to snap a picture at these cuties. And the goats have plenty other things to lay/play on but they like the feeder. Maybe they think it's best to stay close for feeding time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I trimmed up a little bit of starlas hair so I can keep track of her udder development. It's growing! She's due April 8th


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I just trimmed up my girl also. Too hard to see progress through all that winter hair lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder is so cute  Lol, I just love FF udders


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a FF doe due in a week, she is super super hairy back there. Also she is completely white! Should I trim it?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Maevecd said:


> I have a FF doe due in a week, she is super super hairy back there. Also she is completely white! Should I trim it?


I would so I could easily tell when it gets strutted. If it's cold I would leave a little bit on there, like I did with Starla


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I agree. I trim to keep and eye and to also keep them from getting messing during birthing and afterwards


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've never trimmed mine. It does make it easier to see, but if it's cold where you are I wouldn't.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

I have her in a kidding stall in my garage that stay around 50/60 degrees. She would stay in there for about 6 weeks, then be moved outside when deemed warm enough for little. I think I may trim her up. How quick do they grow back?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Be sure she gets plenty of exercise. Being cooped up too long can be bad. Haven't ever clipped any of mine, so not sure how long it takes to grow back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, don't leave her penned up. If she can be watched, let her graze.

She needs to move around and needs fresh air. 

Pregnancy and exercise is best for her, during the day and weather permitting for adult goats. 
But be careful with the temp change. Inside and outside.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

1 month left for Starla!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

50 days left for
Bonnie. She is getting very wide!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Getting closer :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I thought I'd share some more pictures. Starla's due date is now less than 2 weeks away!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You have the best goat photos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Action shots, love it.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! Baby goats are my favorite thing to photograph. They usually play when you don't have the camera, but this time I was lucky


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So cute!! Love the 'blue merle'!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

minibarn said:


> So cute!! Love the 'blue merle'!


That's my new girl Nora, we love her so much!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora gave me a whole quart at a.m. milking :dance: I don't regret my purchase at all!
Can't wait to milk her tonight.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

All of your goats are so pretty!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla due Saturday!!! We are hoping she goes Sunday because that's my DDs birthday! How about that half chocolate, half vanilla udder!









Bonnie has 25 more days to go!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is the cutest little udder ever!! I love multicolor udders


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Day 147 for Starla. Significant udder development this morning. I was hoping not today! RAIN.
Yesterday it was beautiful warm & sunny. Maybe she will hold off until tomorrow when the good weather will return.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Today is the day. Babies very soon


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Twin blue eyed girls!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! They are so cute


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Omg. I'm in love


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So sweet! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They went outside yesterday!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are sooo sweet!!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

These girls are a week old today! Time sure does fly! We are so excited for Bonnie to kid. She will be our last for the 2017 year. I'll try to get some pictures of her today, she looks VERY wide.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure are cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My DD gave Bonnie a photo session today, she wasn't impressed. She's due next sunday!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute! I love all the colors!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I checked bonnie this morning, ligs were gone. I told DD she could stay home from school if bonnie showed signs of kidding today. So we went out to check on her and now you can feel very thin rubber band like ligs. So now I'm not sure, hopefully today is the day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully soon :leap:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

triplets! 2 does, 1 buck. All have blue eyes and one of the girls has wattles!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Is this a moonspot???


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The 3rd girl seems a bit weak. She can stand, but hasn't really walked yet. I gave her a few drops of nutridrench and 1/2cc b complex. She has nursed with assistance. 
I may pull her to bottle feed but I'm not sure how to go about doing that. Can I give her goat milk or cow milk already? I tried to milk mom for colostrum and there is not much left after the other 2 babies.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've given 8 hr old kids milk after I ran out of frozen colostrum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is white, it isn't a moonspot. You can give milk.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

spot looks silver, but that may be because of the dark color around it. I guess we will wait and see on that one. 

Baby is doing way better, I brought her inside on heating pad. She is up and going this morning. She is nursing on her own now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to need to keep a close watch on her weight. You really need a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. Weigh her daily. Hanging fish scale works great.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You are going to need to keep a close watch on her weight. You really need a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. Weigh her daily. Hanging fish scale works great.


how much should a nigi baby gain daily? She was 2.2lbs at birth


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That looks like a moonspot to me.  Some of my goats have moonspots that are that color as well. They get a little lighter as they get older.

All of your kids are adorable!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes it's a moon spot! She's so cute!


----------

